# Removing Magazine Extensions on Thunder 380



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I recently got a Thunder 380 and really like it. I didn't get the CC version because I thought that I would want the magazine extension (the pinky grip), liked the slightly higher sights, and... frankly the other differences didn't really matter to me.

Now that I've had it for a little while, I'm thinking that maybe I should try it without the mag extension.... to see if I can adjust to shooting it that way. It would certainly make a difference in terms of carry / concealment. If I can adjust and shoot just as well, then maybe I should consider a CC model.

Has anybody every tried this? Or had to adjust to the CC model? Was it hard to get used to?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ronmail65 said:


> I recently got a Thunder 380 and really like it. I didn't get the CC version because I thought that I would want the magazine extension (the pinky grip), liked the slightly higher sights, and... frankly the other differences didn't really matter to me.
> 
> Now that I've had it for a little while, I'm thinking that maybe I should try it without the mag extension.... to see if I can adjust to shooting it that way. It would certainly make a difference in terms of carry / concealment. If I can adjust and shoot just as well, then maybe I should consider a CC model.
> 
> Has anybody every tried this? Or had to adjust to the CC model? Was it hard to get used to?


I do not find the Thunder or CC model too difficult to conceal. The Thunder has some small proportions, so I can't really see the point of putting a flat base plate on the magazine. JMHO.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> I do not find the Thunder or CC model too difficult to conceal. The Thunder has some small proportions, so I can't really see the point of putting a flat base plate on the magazine. JMHO.


The extension is small -- maybe a 1/4" at best, but with that little pink hook sticking out if feels like a lot more. I'd like it to be a pocket gun, but it's a little too much (size wise). Rather than buying a CC model, I think if I just got rid of the extension it might make a difference. But not at the expense of accuracy.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The latest Bersa Thunder has gotten good reviews. It looks to be about the size of my old Walther PPKS. If that is the actual case then it would carry on the ankle well, and inside the waist band or in a belt slide or pancake holster and conceal well. I know that the PPKS and the PPK are both just a little to big and a little too heavy for pocket carry. They weighed about 22 or 23 ounces. I will have to check the Bersa's dimensions and weight.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I had a CC model, but never carried it in a pocket. It was just a little big and heavy, unless you have some "commando" pockets or something. JMHO.


----------

